# Snap swivel for weight vs dropper loop



## Gulf man (Nov 22, 2020)

I see a lot of people use snap swivels for attaching the sinker on the bottom of paternoster/double dropper bait rigs. If you use a barrel swivel at the top of your dropper rig, is it necessary for the snap swivel for the sinker? Why not just attach the sinker via the dropper loop?


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

The less amount of terminal tackle you have in the water the better. You can tie a dropper loop with 12lb test and attach it to a stronger main line so you can break it off an save the rig and just lose the weight. Obviously it will be dependent on how much lead your slinging too.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

If you have swivel at top just need a snap for sinker.
i don’t use dropper loop because i use sputniks a lot and they are a pain with a dropper loop


----------

